# Rivers in Gladwin



## Camobuff (Oct 5, 2004)

Earlier this year we bought a place in Gladwin didn't have much time to fish due to working on the new place. I have not been much into river fishing but they are allover the area. The kids are getting to the good fishing age soon (the age where they might sit still). I would love to be able to get into the rivers and learn more before taking the kids so any information is appreciated (poles, lures, bait general location).


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's my suggestions:

Flyfishers guide to Michigan by Jim Bedford

Trout Streams of Michigan by Linsenman and Nevala

And the "Fish Michigan" series by Huggler.


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

ive fished up their i use to drive the roads fish the bridges. you never new what you may get. worms always worked. their some lakes up their also. get a county map and go to work. gl


----------



## rick on a fly (May 31, 2015)

Any suggestions for fly fishing for trout in gladwin county?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

rick on a fly said:


> Any suggestions for fly fishing for trout in gladwin county?


Yes. I suggest doung it


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

necroposting


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I am not a trout fisherman but I believe the north part of the cedar river used to be trout waters.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

In that area I would invest in a boat and fish for Pike, Bass and Walleye. For trout I would look more at the Rifle or AuSable rivers. I grew up in West Branch and I never fished Gladwin for trout.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

In Gladwin you are within an hour driver of the Rifle, Au Sable, Manistee, Cedar and Tobacco Rivers. Plus dozens of feeder creeks. The vast majority hold trout.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

MEL said:


> Here's my suggestions:
> 
> Flyfishers guide to Michigan by Jim Bedford
> 
> ...


I have all of these books and I can say they have certainly helped me out since moving from Northern MI to central MI. 

Good luck exploring!
Don


----------



## rick on a fly (May 31, 2015)

Thanks to all, some good advice.

I will check out the recommended rivers and reading material and let you know how I do.


----------

